# lexus dpf, smoke



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi peeps. Have got a 56 plate lexus is220d. Does anyone know if it is possible to remove the dpf? Noticed I am getting some clouds of smoke out the rear under acceleration. Don't know if it needs cleaning, but have heard it is horendously expensive.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Have you had any lights come up on the dash?
Does it drive normally or is there power loss?


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

no lights on the dash at the moment. It doesn't seem to be down on power, if it is I haven't noticed.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Are You sure You have DPF ??


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

if you have a DPF and it is doing regen then you will see the c*ap coming out the back all the DPF does in real terms is store it and let it out in one go. I think i know one guy who worked it out and basically a diesel without one is about the same emissions wise as one on regen!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> I think i know one guy who worked it out and basically a diesel without one is about the same emissions wise as one on regen!


My car has the same emissions as a FAP equipped 407.155g/km.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Pretty sure it has a dpf. Found replacements for sale on eBay, cheapest was £665!!
Do you think this dpf cleaner would work?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/vi...cmd=VIDESC&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=54267898792


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Mattey h said:


> Hi peeps. Have got a 56 plate lexus is220d. Does anyone know if it is possible to remove the dpf? Noticed I am getting some clouds of smoke out the rear under acceleration. Don't know if it needs cleaning, but have heard it is horendously expensive.


The DPF catches and holds smoke/soot and burns it off during regeneration so you shouldn`t be seeing any smoke normally.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

You can have them removed on Pugs.
You just need the software to do it,a drill bit and some new bolts.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> The DPF catches and holds smoke/soot and burns it off during regeneration so you shouldn`t be seeing any smoke *normally*.


yes normally under regen you will the OP has not even confirmed it has in regen i know some cars do not even tell you :wall:


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't know if it is regen or not, there is nowt lit up on the dash and nothing on the display screen.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

If your journeys are mostly short ones, a dpf equipped car will hate you for life.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Mattey h said:


> Don't know if it is regen or not, there is nowt lit up on the dash and nothing on the display screen.


If the smoke is due to the DPF regen it shouldn`t last long, the regeneration process on most are complete after a none stop 20min run above 40mph.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

stick a forte DPF cleaner in the tank... or diesel treatment thatl help.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

kings.. said:


> stick a forte DPF cleaner in the tank... or diesel treatment thatl help.


Point is with a DPF it shouldn`t be smoking other than the brief period every few hundred miles when it regenerates.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheers for all the advice guys. I don't know if the dpf is actually to blame, just thought it might be a probable cause.
I must admit that 80-90 % of my journeys are really short hops, I only have to travel 8 miles a day to work and back.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Im not to familar with the Lexus engines but may be worthwhile trying to get any codes read via a computer to see if anything flags up.

As said above a dpy regen should last max 20-25 mins at constant speed and only then you should see black smoke in the rear. If you are constantly seeing black smoke then it may not be spf related (but does question whether the dpf is no longer doing its job?)

Have a check of the exhaust tail pipe, is there any black oil around the tail pipes?

Are you certain you car has a DPF?


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

If your unsure if it's DPF related or not I would get someone to have a look at it. Black smoke from a diesel usually under accelerating indicates over fuelling. DPF's normally regen while as people have said steady engine speed at approx 45mph plus. The lights only come on if it needs you to take action to cause a regen (lots of short trips) or there is a fault with the system.

I dunno about Lexus but VW have started to advise against DPF cleaners as they have had some faults causing them to block DPF's up and worse still cause them to over heat and catch fire.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

There is no such thing as a DPF cleaner anyway its pure nonsense that these manufactures are feeding peoples brains.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> There is no such thing as a DPF cleaner anyway its pure nonsense that these manufactures are feeding peoples brains.


the only liquid involved with DPF's i can think of is eolys.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

are you a petrochemist grizzle?

The bottom line is if you alter the properties of a material/compound in this case diesel, you can alter the temperature at which it burns therefore reducing emissions and soot. If the ECU is unable to initialise the regen process and the temp in the DPF doesn't reach the required level it will continue to build up.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> the only liquid involved with DPF's i can think of is eolys.


Yep thats what they use on the Pug FAP systems.
Unless you turn it off and drill the filter


----------

